# Canceling/modifying a ticket bought with points



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 13, 2022)

If one cancels a ticket bought with AGR points, do you get the points back? Looked all over the Amtrak site and could not find anything about this.

I did see you can change the reservation so if I can't refund it I might just do that, change to some randon date in the future as I know I will be taking the trip at some point.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 13, 2022)

Discussed here:





__





20% point deduction for canceling?


I called the dedicated AGR number to cancel my Silver Star reservation in May. The agent told me I would be assessed a 20% point penalty (3500 points) if I cancelled. Is this correct? I thought Amtrak was waiving feed for modifying/canceling through 4/30. I modified my trip to 2/24 so I wouldn’t...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Mar 13, 2022)

Ok sounds like there will be a 20 % penalty so i am probably going to reschedule instead.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 14, 2022)

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Ok sounds like there will be a 20 % penalty so i am probably going to reschedule instead.



The base penalty is 10%. If the cancellation occurs within 24 hours of departure, or for sleeper within 14 days of departure, the penalty is 20%. If you modify and the new trip uses fewer points, the points redeposit is subject to the 10% or 20% penalty based on the time prior to the original departure date.

Train Ticket Refund and Cancellation Policy | Amtrak


----------



## bryher (Jun 17, 2022)

I know the policy says trips booked with points will be charged like 10% fee for any changes. I booked a trip for 125,000 points that I may need to change or cancel. Will they really deduct points if I do this?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 17, 2022)

I believe they’ve extended the change fee waiver, even for points, till end of July. You’ll want to double check that. If you cancel, then they’ll deduct a cancellation fee.


----------



## Explore (Nov 28, 2022)

I changed my travel date for no charge within the 24-hour window. Do I now get a new 24-hour period for free cancellation? Sure, I could change again without penalty for many days under Amtrak's current policy, but my question is about cancellation and refund of points. It appears that Amtrak assesses a points penalty for sleeping car cancellations even a month or more out.

Thanks!


----------

